# Question about Numenorean ancestry?



## Mithrandir-Olor (Apr 21, 2012)

Are they all descended of the "Half Elven" or just the Royal line of Elros, and other houses to branch off like the Elendi?


----------



## Meldon (Apr 22, 2012)

Elros was the only half elven from the royal line. His descendants lived longer than any other men, even longer than other numenorians. The numeroreans was given a longer lifespan, but they weren't half elven


----------



## Mithrandir-Olor (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Meldon (Apr 22, 2012)

You're welcome, but if you read the Silmarillion, you should have figured it out yourself. Any other questions about numenorians?


----------



## Mithrandir-Olor (Apr 22, 2012)

I haven't read all of it, it's nearly like reading the entire Bible.


----------



## Meldon (Apr 23, 2012)

I've read it in something like 16 hours, but I love reading and I'm pretty fast. You should read the last of the quenta silmarillion and âkkabeleth


----------



## Mithrandir-Olor (Apr 23, 2012)

I have very recently read Children of Hurin.

I've read the Anuilundele, the Valaquenta and the Akalkebeth and "Of the Ring sof Power and the Third Age". Of the Quenta i've read Meliana dn Thingol and Beren and Lutheien, and other parts.


----------



## Troll (Apr 28, 2012)

Mithrandir-Olor said:


> Are they all descended of the "Half Elven" or just the Royal line of Elros, and other houses to branch off like the Elendi?



The only bloodline in Numenor to be part of the greater house of the Half-Elven was the royal bloodline, yeah. Whether or not the Kings of Numenor, Lords of Andunie, and later Kings of Gondor and Arnor qualify as "Half-Elven" is open to discussion, considering that that bloodline did have a number of special characteristics even compared to other Numenoreans, as Meldon said.

The royal bloodline is of the House of the Half-Elven genealogically, especially after the marriage of Aragorn and Arwen, but I seriously doubt that its members would refer to themselves as such, since members of the royal line do not get the privilege of making the Choice of the Half-Elven. They would probably refer to themselves as members of the House of Elros in the Second Age, the House of Elendil in the Third Age, and the House of Telcontar in the Fourth Age.


----------

